# Needs some prayers!



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Finally got an appointment with a animal dermatologist specialist upon the advice of this forum. Just can't take the misery Midgie's in. Poor thing can't sleep at night, is constantly scratching, licking, chewing. She's keeping me up too. Our appointment isn't til next Friday 31st. Couldn't get her in any sooner.:foxes15: Just hope we can make it. Don't think Benedryl is helping much. The only time she's not miserably itching is when she's so wore out that she sleeps from exhaustion. Can't wait for Dr. visit, but sick to my stomache with worry that this could be something serious. Hope it's an easy fix and need some positive prayers of reinforcement. I refuse to spend this summer with worry about Midgie & I desparately need a resolution. 2 solid years of this crap is enough!!! 
I'll update everyone on how the visit goes. Don't know exactly what they'll do as she had the allergy blood test at the vets.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

will be praying for some good news for you.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you Honeybee!


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

hope all goes well and they sort it soon, my sister in law had an alsation who was constant itching and biting, they looked into everything as well and it turned out to be a certain fibre in their carpet, she was kept away from all carpet after and had to have a wicker basket to sleep in , she was fine , and lived a long happy life, hope its something as simple as that for your baby..


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

glyndwr said:


> hope all goes well and they sort it soon, my sister in law had an alsation who was constant itching and biting, they looked into everything as well and it turned out to be a certain fibre in their carpet, she was kept away from all carpet after and had to have a wicker basket to sleep in , she was fine , and lived a long happy life, hope its something as simple as that for your baby..


Thank you for this! The upstairs bedrooms are the only rooms that have carpet and she seems to itch like a banchy when she's on them. We already have plans to rip it out and now that you mentioned this, I might go ahead and start ripping even tho I didn't get the hardwood yet to put down. My hubby might think I've really lost my mind when he comes home and finds the carpet already gone. haha


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Midgie. I pray you get answers. 
Have you already ruled out yeast? Vets are quick to blame allergies, and don't acknowledge yeast. They have basically the same symptoms.
I went through it with my vet. He kept saying allergies. Wanted to put Lily on an antibiotic (horrible for yeast!) steroids, and science diet. Yuck! I declined. I did my research and found that so many dogs have a problem with yeast and their owners are told it's allergies. Maybe not the case with Midgie, but worth doing your own research on.

I give Lily a live probiotic/acidophilus (not yogurt) a half hour before each meal. She eats a raw diet and Ziwipeak. She gets a variety of fish oils and coconut oil. This took care of the yeast! 
I hear apple cider vinegar is also helpful. I just recently decided to give it a try. Turns out she's allergic to it, and broke out into a rash.  The others were fine on it though. 

Anyways, sorry to ramble. I just hate to think of your poor baby being so miserable. 

There is a website that gives good info on yeast. I can't get you a link cause I'm on my phone but google The Great Dane Lady and it should pop up.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I will pray the vet makes the right diagnosis and midgie gets some relief asap!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Sending prayers!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That does sound miserable-for BOTH of you! Will pray that you get some relief in the week while you wait and some answers once you get there. It is AWFUL not knowing what is wrong with your baby!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Poor thing...Hope the vet can get her some releif. Please keep us posted


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm so happy to hear that you are seeing a specialist!! I think that's awesome. Hopefully you can get some answers and some relief. I'll be so anxious to hear how your appt goes!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Midgie. I pray you get answers.
> Have you already ruled out yeast? Vets are quick to blame allergies, and don't acknowledge yeast. They have basically the same symptoms.
> I went through it with my vet. He kept saying allergies. Wanted to put Lily on an antibiotic (horrible for yeast!) steroids, and science diet. Yuck! I declined. I did my research and found that so many dogs have a problem with yeast and their owners are told it's allergies. Maybe not the case with Midgie, but worth doing your own research on.
> 
> ...


No I haven't ruled out yeast as it was never mentioned. Won't the dermatologist check for that? I know she has allergies as I had bloodwork done & have a list an arm's length long of environmental & food allergies. I believe there's more than allergies going on. It could be the ZP or THK; I just don't know anymore. I definitely will do some research on the yeast tho. 
How much apple cider vinegar did you give? A while back I gave Midgie ACV and she started scratching her eyes & ears. I think she's allergic to it to, but I use the cheap kind. 
Thanks for the info. Every little bit helps.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I gave her only .40 ml that I measured with a syringe. A very tiny amount. I'm always really cautious now when introducing something new. I added the acv to her ziwipeak with some water. I wanted to start off really slow. She got a rash on her tummy, chest, legs and ears. She even got a tiny blister on her mouth.  

I hope you get Midgie sorted out. Poor thing. Keep us updated!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I so hope that this specilist will find the answer. Poor Midgie and poor you worrying about her.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so sorry to hear about little midges bad itching ill be reading and hope soon to read midge is all fixed up and no more itching


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your little one. When's your appointment?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Tink said:


> So sorry to hear about your little one. When's your appointment?


Thursday. It can't get here too soon. I feel so bad for her as she's so miserable. Hope we can make it til Thursday. Thanks.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

UPDATE on Dermatologist visit today!!!
Long drive to Nashville--never thought I'd get there! Dr did a skin scrape & didn't find any parasites, wanted to change her food to Royal Canin from ZP & THK (I opted to NOT change Yet!) She wanted to change her allergy shots as the allergy shots she's currently taking has many allergens in it that doesn't exist here in TN as well as she doesn't want the "flea" allergen in her shots as she believes this may be making her feel worse. I agreed as Midgie doesn't have a big problem with fleas, an occasional one here & there. She wants me to start bathing her every week with Hylite Shampoo, ResiCort Leave on Conditioner or Aveeno Soak. I can alternate the Hylite one week and the Aveeno or Resicort the next.
All-in-all, I think I was a good visit which left me hopeful once again. She also wants me to keep her on an antihistamine, which I use Benedryl. She has to take it twice a day, every 12 hours.
She'll start her new allergy injections next Thursday, so hopefully she'll tolerate it o.k.
Thanks to every one who sent me great prayers. I feel a little more confident & hope that I'm finally on the right track. Maybe this info can help all of those whose babies are suffering with environmental itchies too. The dermatologist also said that the blood panel that was done to find out what Midgie was allergic to isn't that accurate when it comes to finding out what foods she's allergic to. She also warned me that this could be or become a behavioral problem as Midgie could be scratching to get attention. I know this isn't true. I try to be open-minded about any info I'm told as you can never be sure of anything.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Sure hope that you get some resolution and she gets some relief, poor little one!!


----------

